# power problems



## 95maxi (Nov 13, 2007)

greetings all! recently, on my 95 maxima the security light on the dash went out, the remote to lock/unlock the doors stopped working, the power locks don't work, the power windows don't work except for the drivers door window, and the radio does not power up. 

Everything else works, like cigarette lighter, lights, interrior lights, sunroof, etc.

are all these items on the same circuit? is there one relay for all this stuff i should check? and help on diagnosing this would be much appreciated!! thanks!


----------

